# Discontinued foods



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a food they used to love that has been discontinued? Here are some of mine: Pizza Hut Priatza, oh man I used to love that, it was a deep dish pizza with lots of toppings with a second crust on top with more sauce and cheese:eat2:, Franco American macaroni and cheese in the can, it had really long noodles and a creamy white cheese sauce mmm mmm, KFC Oriental wings really good and one of those limited time only deals, I hate that don't you?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know if they've been discontinued, or if I just can find them in my "smallish" sized town:

Tuna Helper Pot Pie--Probably my favorite of all the "Helper" meals.

Flavored Baked Tostitos. I can get them plain, but I used to buy the Salsa & Sour Cream, and there was one other flavor that I really liked, but can't find anymore. The Baked Doritos are pretty good, but not quite the same.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Hostess Powdered Donuts with Raspberry filling.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jan 24, 2008)

I still cry over not being able to find this soup anymore 

*
Campbell's Three Cheese Mushroom Ravioli with Vegetables Soup*

_Tender cheese and mushroom ravioli in a rich tomato broth.

This hearty soup is reminiscent of an Italian kitchen. Beginning with a robust, garlic and herb-seasoned tomato broth, this soup is brimming with ravioli stuffed with ricotta, romano and fontina cheeses and portabello mushrooms along with chunks of carrot, mushrooms and celery._


----------



## Sugar (Jan 24, 2008)

My Mom used to buy these little pizzas at Safeway. You'd get six tied together and they were rather thin. Just cheese and I loved that there was corn meal on the bottom to keep them from sticking. 

No idea the name, but I haven't found them in forever!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Does anyone have a food they used to love that has been discontinued? Here are some of mine: Pizza Hut Priatza, oh man I used to love that, it was a deep dish pizza with lots of toppings with a second crust on top with more sauce and cheese:eat2:,



Pizza Hut used to be a lot better than it is today. For starters, the pizza itself was better, and they also had this great pasta called "cavatini". I don't think they serve it anymore--it wasn't a fancy gourmet item, but it was better than a lot of pastas from restaurants like Olive Garden or Macaroni Grill.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2008)

My mother and I were devastated when we found out two products were discontinued. The first was Chef Boy-ar-dee spaghetti sauce in a can. Yeah, it was not the best sauce, but it was a comfort food thing from when I was a kid. The second was Betty Crocker Date Bars. Oh my god, little bits of heaven. But they don't make them anymore. so sad


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2008)

Hamburger Used to have this AMAZING Italian thing that had noodles and sauce and a biscuit topping...they were very similar to the Homestyle Bake thingies and Campbells oven things that they have now.

Pizza Hut used to have a pizza called "the Edge". It was super thin and had toppings to the edge and a great mix of seasonings (I think the stuff they put on their breadsticks) GOD I loved that pizza...lol

And in my mother's honor...Target had Rosemary and olive oil chips that she was in love with and they stopped making. bastards...lol.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 25, 2008)

I miss ice cream.

First of all, the two flavors I miss most: Ben & Jerry's White Russian and Baskin-Robbons' licorice.

But more than that, I miss the variety of flavors from my childhood: black walnut, lemon, peach, pistachio...(yes, made with real pistachios, not almonds and pistachio flavoring) I go to the store, and there are two flavors of ice cream: vanilla (with a bunch of stuff mixed in) and chocolate (with a bunch of stuff mixed in). Once in a while they go wild and have strawberry. You can still get the real stuff in Europe, but those twelve-hour plane rides are killing me. And the ice cream always melts before I get it home.


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

*I miss Sunpat cheese spread  

They still make peanut butter but I hate nuts.*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

These drinks. They were frikin rad! 

View attachment 300pxorbitzsodavl2.jpg


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 25, 2008)

1. Toaster Pizzas - they were kind of like a hot pocket but thinner dough and were circular, and they were filled with cheese and sauce.

2. 7-Up Gum - it was just like the Freshen Up gum, cubed gum filled with liquid gooey center, they had 7-Up, Sprite, Orange, and Cherry 7-Up - the SHIT!

3. Entenmann's MILK CHOCOLATE Donuts - much better than the Rich Frosted kind they've had forever, they were moist and delicious and gone forever, sniffle

4. Chocolate Snap Cookies - Nabisco made these. They were regular chocolate cookies, light brown and had a design of a cat on them scraped in - like the Goldfish crackers have the smiles scraped in. The box was red and had a 'Chococat' type drawing on it.

5. Snapple 'Samoan Splash' - a drink made with the Cupuacu fruit from Brazil, best Snapple ever.

6. Nestle 'Alpine White' - white chocolate, basically it was the non rice crisp version of the Nestle White Crunch bar, it was just white chocolate and that's it, no stupid rice crisps in it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

McDonalds Cajun Chicken Sandwich

Sweet and Spicy Chili Doritos. I couldn't get enough of them and then poof. Gone. I think they went out as a tester for a flavor but never made it.

Chicken Caesar Salad Sub at Subway.

The Shawna Salad at Acapulco's Gold in Portland. It's a damn shame I tell ya.

Coke w/ Lime (not diet). If its out there.... find me.

Now I'm hungry and it will never get get satisfied. Because I can no longer have these.


----------



## FAinPA (Jan 25, 2008)

May have even posted about some of these, ages ago. Now I'm crazy-hungry!!

--Team Flakes cereal (Rice-Corn-Wheat-Oats)

--O'Grady's Potato Chips (thick cut and the au gratin flavor was amazing)

--Snapple SODAS (especially Cherry-Lime Rickey & French Cherry)

--Nature Valley COCONUT granola bars (late 70s/early 80s, blue wrapper)--glad that NV granola bars are back, but I miss that flavor.

--Chef Boyardee Roller Coasters pasta & meatballs (best thing to warm up with after playing outside on snow days).


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 25, 2008)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Pies! These were green frosted pies filled vanilla pudding. They were so incredibly good! :eat2: 

View attachment raph.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's another thread on this topic a while back:

The "Foods I Wish Were Still Around" Thread


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Rice Krinkles, Chocolate Babies (Although I can still get them but not in most places)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 25, 2008)

I used to like frozen donuts, they were made by a company named Rich's


----------



## Tooz (Jan 25, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> These drinks. They were frikin rad!



I used to LOVE those.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

BigFusionNYC said:


> 1. Toaster Pizzas - they were kind of like a hot pocket but thinner dough and were circular, and they were filled with cheese and sauce.



O.M.G. I was just going to post those....they were my favs!!! :smitten: Thanks for the blast from the past! :batting:


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 26, 2008)

Oooo...I loved those toaster pizzas, too. SO good. The sauce was really thin, the dough puffy and almost pastry like. *sigh* I look for them now and then and haven't seen them since the early 90s.

I had a friend who used to long for grape Tang. I had never seen it or heard of it, but he swears it existed once upon a time.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 26, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Oooo...I loved those toaster pizzas, too. SO good. The sauce was really thin, the dough puffy and almost pastry like. *sigh* I look for them now and then and haven't seen them since the early 90s.
> 
> I had a friend who used to long for grape Tang. I had never seen it or heard of it, but he swears it existed once upon a time.



I've had grape tang, I'm pretty sure they still make it. It tastes like tang went wrong in the factory but so as not to lose the profits they packaged it anyway lol.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 26, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> McDonalds Cajun Chicken Sandwich
> Coke w/ Lime (not diet). If its out there.... find me.



So sorry hon! The McDonald's around the corner from me still has the Cajun chicken sandwiches, and I've just seen the coke w/ lime...but I do believe it was at a discount store like Big Lots.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 26, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Pies! These were green frosted pies filled vanilla pudding. They were so incredibly good! :eat2:



OMG! I remember those! My brother and I used to LOVE them! Thanks for bringing back the memories!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I've had grape tang, I'm pretty sure they still make it. It tastes like tang went wrong in the factory but so as not to lose the profits they packaged it anyway lol.



They do indeed. Order Grape Tang here.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 26, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> McDonalds Cajun Chicken Sandwich
> 
> Sweet and Spicy Chili Doritos. I couldn't get enough of them and then poof. Gone. I think they went out as a tester for a flavor but never made it.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the Spicy McChicken Sandwich? They have those on the $1 menu in Las Vegas, but here in Texas... it's regular, not spicy.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to be crazy for Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, but now... blah. It seems that they changed the ingredients or process of making it cuz the chocolate chip cookie dough tastes like cardboard. I'm now back to Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Blue Bell Ice Cream cuz those are still as good as they were years ago.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Coke w/ Lime (not diet). If its out there.... find me.



You miss the Coke with lime... I miss the Coke with Lemon... and the Pepsi Twist, too....


----------



## Pookie (Jan 27, 2008)

lemon cheesecake bars... the company made them SO expensive nobody wanted to buy them, so they where put in discount shops where I fell in love, but that was of course after they where cancelled. They got to being a week before sell by date... 10pence each, I bought 50 of them 

Oh and those chocolate coated pretzels, the white fudge coated ones where amazing


----------



## 10centporkchop (Jan 28, 2008)

Bring back the jell-o pudding pops. I used to eat them and give our dog Joey a lick and my sister was so grossed out that I would eat after him. HA HA HA. Some time ago McDonald's discontinued the McChicken sandwich for years. Of course they have since brought it back, but back in the early days, when the McChicken was on a sesame seed bun, Joey grabbed my entire sandwich in his mouth and I grabbed his jaws, pried them open and got my dang sandwhich back! I ate entirely too much McDonalds in high school, that's why I'm so fat now.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2008)

10centporkchop said:


> Bring back the jell-o pudding pops. I used to eat them and give our dog Joey a lick and my sister was so grossed out that I would eat after him. HA HA HA. Some time ago McDonald's discontinued the McChicken sandwich for years. Of course they have since brought it back, but back in the early days, when the McChicken was on a sesame seed bun, Joey grabbed my entire sandwich in his mouth and I grabbed his jaws, pried them open and got my dang sandwhich back! I ate entirely too much McDonalds in high school, that's why I'm so fat now.




Welcome to the boards! And by the way - they did bring back the pudding pops. 

http://www.popsicle.com/products/individual/index.cfm?upc=02023


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2008)

Manhattan clam chowder. I can't find it ANYWHERE around here. (Is it still found on the East Coast?) The creamy kind makes me wretch (got bad food poisoning from it in the 70's and still haven't really recovered) but I love the cool flavor combo of clams and tomatoes. I just do.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2008)

Vickie--I'm a vegetarian so I can't vouch for how good it is, but I know Progresso makes Manhattan Clam Chowder.

Morningstar Farms used to make these honey-mustard flavor mock chicken fingers that were amazing. 

I miss Pepsi Light which was this really awesome Pepsi product that came in a blue can with a cute little lemon logo on it. It was so much better than Pepsi Twist or Coke with Lemon. I'm sure it was just made with better tasting chemicals and additives, but it was good.

I had no idea Jello Pudding Pops were back. Thank you Randi.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I miss ice cream.
> 
> First of all, the two flavors I miss most: Ben & Jerry's White Russian and Baskin-Robbons' licorice.
> 
> But more than that, I miss the variety of flavors from my childhood: black walnut, lemon, peach, pistachio...(yes, made with real pistachios, not almonds and pistachio flavoring) I go to the store, and there are two flavors of ice cream: vanilla (with a bunch of stuff mixed in) and chocolate (with a bunch of stuff mixed in). Once in a while they go wild and have strawberry. You can still get the real stuff in Europe, but those twelve-hour plane rides are killing me. And the ice cream always melts before I get it home.



Doc...Braum's has black walnut.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Manhattan clam chowder. I can't find it ANYWHERE around here. (Is it still found on the East Coast?) The creamy kind makes me wretch (got bad food poisoning from it in the 70's and still haven't really recovered) but I love the cool flavor combo of clams and tomatoes. I just do.



If you talk to your grocery manager, they can order a case for you.

They still make it. It's available from Netgrocer.com but I don't know if they ship to Alaska.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 29, 2008)

When I was a little girl my grandmother used to buy me Tahitian Treat to drink.. I LOVE THIS STUFF:wubu: but have not been able to find it in my area for a long long time . Last time I had some was when I went to Hawaii back January of 1997.


----------



## 10centporkchop (Jan 29, 2008)

If they ever bring back Frank-o American macaroni and cheese in a can I will eat nothing but that for a week. I'm also a huge fan of Chef-Boy-R-Dee's Beef-o-ghetti. It was better than spaghetti-o's. Maybe the food companies should have focus groups made up of fat people. After all, we're the ones buying and eating most of their products.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know that Manhattan clam chowder is at least MADE. Now that I'm armed with that information, I'll have a little chat with my grocery store manager. I do so love that stuff.

Jane, not sure about netgrocer.com but even if they do ship to Alaska, it's likely to be pricey. EVERYTHING is, the bastidges.


----------



## toni (Mar 14, 2008)

Franco American Spaghetti in cheesy tomato sauce 

I miss it


----------



## ripley (Mar 14, 2008)

Dolly Madison Crunch mini donuts. They still sell them but no place around here has them any more. 

Ditto these:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Mar 17, 2008)

Ripley I see those Butterfinger crunch things nearly every day at one store or another. Want me to send ya some?

Ok here's my favorite "lost" treat: Corn Diggers. Those triangular fried corn snacks that were the competition for Bugles, and in my opinion the clear winner (although I never _ever _turn my nose up at a Bugle). They were sorta puffy, crunchy and buttery tasting. HAD to be all the yummy trans-fat and fake butter flavoring. The company that made Diggers also made Flings (a puffed cheeto-type thing), and Pizza Wheels (round chips coated with pizza flavoring), and a few other snacks whose names I don't recall. Can't remember the company name either. Anyway my grandmother always had a stash of these goodies in her pantry (along with those rectangular coconut flavored shortbread-type cookies) for when the kiddies came to visit. Damn her ... damn her all to hell.

If I were a man, I'd give my left nut for a case of Diggers and a box of Pizza Wheels.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

I see many of my favorites have been mentioned too.

I still dream of the Chicken Caesar Sub at Subway......they put these awesome tiny croutons on it that tasted so good on the sandwich w/ the tang of the dressing....damn them!!!!! I keep waiting for it to come back but its been 10 years.

Pizza Hut Big Foot Pizza.......remember how it was like 3 feet long? 
Pizza Hut Triple Decker pizza......thin crust with toppings topped with another crust
Pizza Hut Sicilian Pizza - it was just a rectangle w/ seasoning in the crust

and I agree Pizza Hut doesn't taste like it used to at all - I got a stuffed crust pizzza after not having one since they first came out and it tasted horrible! nothing like it used to.

I crave the original McChicken sandwiches so much that I dream about them - I bought one on the dollar menu hoping it would taste similiar......yuck!! I actually took 2 bites and threw it out! Their new crispy chicken sandwiches pale in comparison to the original on the sesame bun....maybe we should start a petition? 

Those little chocolate or vanilla pudding pies in the crescent shaped kinda crust? I can find the fruit filled ones but never the pudding.

I remember the baked flavored tostitos as well, but my all time favorite chip was Ruffles The WORKS.....OMG they are TO DIE FOR! I can't find them anywhere at all!

This thread only makes me very very sad  

View attachment ruffles-works.jpg


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2008)

BigFusionNYC said:


> 1. Toaster Pizzas - they were kind of like a hot pocket but thinner dough and were circular, and they were filled with cheese and sauce.
> 
> 2. 7-Up Gum - it was just like the Freshen Up gum, cubed gum filled with liquid gooey center, they had 7-Up, Sprite, Orange, and Cherry 7-Up - the SHIT!
> 
> ...



I didn't realize they stopped making the chocolate donuts. those where the best. No wonder I can't find them when I go back home. waaaaaaa


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2008)

Tracy said:


> When I was a little girl my grandmother used to buy me Tahitian Treat to drink.. I LOVE THIS STUFF:wubu: but have not been able to find it in my area for a long long time . Last time I had some was when I went to Hawaii back January of 1997.




I love that stuff. They still sell it. I know in NY, its usually sold in the worst neighborhoods.


----------



## Jane (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002IMRTC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Tooz (Mar 20, 2008)

Jane said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002IMRTC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Guess who is gonna order some of that?!


----------



## traveldude1961 (Mar 29, 2008)

Apollo cakes, a chocolate cake with kreme laced through it, really good.

a candy bar called welchs fudge bar, only one store in neighborhood carried it.

Frenchs made this stuff called pasta shakes, it was flavored cheese that was great on plain pasta. 

Chocdiles, basically chocolate covered twinkies


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2008)

Pizza Hut Bacon Double Cheeseburger pizza.

Toppings were bacon, onions, hamburger and cheddar cheese


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

Godiva Irish Creme Coffee

I don't know if this counts as discontinued since the whole place closed up lol, but I love the Little Caesars bucket of breadsticks. I didnt care about the pizza, but man I could eat those breadsticks forever!! 

and Ben and Jerry's Cool Brittania and White Russian.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks for letting me know that Manhattan clam chowder is at least MADE. Now that I'm armed with that information, I'll have a little chat with my grocery store manager. I do so love that stuff.
> 
> Jane, not sure about netgrocer.com but even if they do ship to Alaska, it's likely to be pricey. EVERYTHING is, the bastidges.




You know I can ship things up there pretty cheap. If ya ever need something just let me know!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 6, 2008)

traveldude1961 said:


> Apollo cakes, a chocolate cake with kreme laced through it, really good.
> 
> a candy bar called welchs fudge bar, only one store in neighborhood carried it.
> 
> ...




They still make chocodiles, I had one yesterday....or maybe I had a super old one? lol


----------



## traveldude1961 (Apr 6, 2008)

I do recall seeing them in New york a couple years ago, but no longer sold here in Boston Area


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 13, 2008)

*bump*

Mother's Cookies has ceased operations  East Coasters might not know this brand because the factory was in California. For those who love Mother's, you better go out and get some before you can't anymore. The grocery store by my house hardly had anything left. I'll miss you Circus Animal Cookies


----------



## Deven (Oct 13, 2008)

Planter's PB Crisps. Those things were so amazing. It was this awesome outside cookie with sweet peanut butter. I hated peanut butter as a kid, but those I could eat until the cows came home.

This is a very recent discontinue: The Cheesy Bacon Tendercrisp at Burger King. Oh my god. My mom and I ate a ton of those things.

Original Jolt Cola. The crap they have in the can has so many herbal/other additives it tastes like a regular energy drink. Blech.

Nesquik Cookies N Creme drink powder. Think oreo flavored milk without the actual cookies.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

I miss Torengos--dip those things in salsa and cheese...OMG heaven!
Taco Bell made a "pizza type thing" (cant remember the name of it) but it was on a cracker type crust. I LOVED that thing. 

Since I worked there for over 8 years, I do not miss anything that Pizza Hut makes.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pepsi Holiday Spice! It was a limited time thing in 2004 and again in 2006, and both times I stocked up like crazy. How I miss it. <3.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 13, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Pepsi Holiday Spice! It was a limited time thing in 2004 and again in 2006, and both times I stocked up like crazy. How I miss it. <3.




I thought I saw that in Oklahoma here last year .... I tried it when it first came out and I personally didn't care for it. I'm glad someone loved it. 


I must say I'm very intrigued by a Chocodile and I really really want one!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 14, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I thought I saw that in Oklahoma here last year .... I tried it when it first came out and I personally didn't care for it. I'm glad someone loved it.
> 
> 
> I must say I'm very intrigued by a Chocodile and I really really want one!!



Ah, really!? I don't remember seeing it! If it's there again..let me know! I'll try to get my relatives in Oklahoma to send me some!


----------



## Goddess Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

Taco flavored Doritos. I used to eat them by the bagfulls. 

and the Cashew special pizza at Pizza Hut. It was sausage, cashews and onions on pan pizza. :eat2:

And ripley, my ex hubby works for nestles and I can get you all the butterfinger crisps your little heart desires. just let me know if you want me to send you some!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

jewels_mystery said:


> I love that stuff. They still sell it. I know in NY, its usually sold in the worst neighborhoods.



Same here!
We have it in the ghettos of Pittsburgh.
Tahitian Treat is tasty.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Taco flavored Doritos. I used to eat them by the bagfulls.
> 
> and the Cashew special pizza at Pizza Hut. It was sausage, cashews and onions on pan pizza. :eat2:
> 
> And ripley, my ex hubby works for nestles and I can get you all the butterfinger crisps your little heart desires. just let me know if you want me to send you some!



We have Taco Doritos too!


----------



## Goddess Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok Ashley, I need some Taco doritos STAT!!!! :eat2:


----------



## QueenB (Oct 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> *bump*
> 
> Mother's Cookies has ceased operations  East Coasters might not know this brand because the factory was in California. For those who love Mother's, you better go out and get some before you can't anymore. The grocery store by my house hardly had anything left. I'll miss you Circus Animal Cookies



WHHHHAT?! are you serious? 

mother's cookies are so amazinggg. i'm so sad now.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ok Ashley, I need some Taco doritos STAT!!!! :eat2:



I find things in the smallest places like the ghetto convenience store downtown.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know if they don't make them anymore or just don't sell them around here, but I went CRAZY over coffee 'n' cream Oreos!

I also used to LOVE Jack Daniel's Wildberry Jack drinks. I don't drink usually, and I really don't drink enough to get drunk, but I would have one every once in a while at night. They do still have them, but they changed the mix or whatever, and I was a little sad when I saw "New Taste!" on the label. And it was crap. Really. I drink Seagram's Wildberry sometimes, but I miss Wildberry Jack. It upset me so much that I actually wrote to the company and let them know how I felt about it, although I'd never done that before. Don't I just sound like an alcoholic?


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 14, 2008)

There was also this ice cream-like thing, and I don't know what it was called, but it was ice cream with hard chocolate layers between ice cream layers. You cut it like a cake. I only had it a few times, but I want it again!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 15, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> There was also this ice cream-like thing, and I don't know what it was called, but it was ice cream with hard chocolate layers between ice cream layers. You cut it like a cake. I only had it a few times, but I want it again!



I know exactly what you are talking about, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called either. I think it was made by Breyer's ??? Maybe? It was good.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I miss Torengos--dip those things in salsa and cheese...OMG heaven!
> Taco Bell made a "pizza type thing" (cant remember the name of it) but it was on a cracker type crust. I LOVED that thing.
> 
> Since I worked there for over 8 years, I do not miss anything that Pizza Hut makes.


torengos was the shit. i miss em.
i remember starburst fruit twist. they was good as hell but sadly they are sold anymore.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Oct 15, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called either. I think it was made by Breyer's ??? Maybe? It was good.



Vienetta!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragorat (Oct 15, 2008)

*Keebler Cheesecake cookies!*


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Oct 15, 2008)

Good news Taco Doritos lovers, they are back for Halloween for a limited time.

I have seen them at a Wilson Farms in Buffalo, but I'm sure that it is a country wide re-release.

Be on the lookout for a "limited edition" package though.

There's a picture of it on this blog, if that will help anyone locating it...

http://pcjm.blogspot.com/2008/10/at-taco-taco-doritos.html


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2008)

TearInYourHand said:


> Vienetta!!!!!!!!



We could still find Vienetta, but my son was addicted to the Mint version of the Vienetta, and it was scouring hell and wherever to find that until he just gave up.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yeah! That was it. Miss that stuff. 



TearInYourHand said:


> Vienetta!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindee (Oct 15, 2008)

10centporkchop said:


> If they ever bring back Frank-o American macaroni and cheese in a can I will eat nothing but that for a week. I'm also a huge fan of Chef-Boy-R-Dee's Beef-o-ghetti. It was better than spaghetti-o's. Maybe the food companies should have focus groups made up of fat people. After all, we're the ones buying and eating most of their products.


I believe your mac & cheese can be found at WalMart, but like all the other "Franco" products they are now branded as Campbells. My husband loves the stuff. I wouldn't eat it if I was dieing from starvation.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I've posted about this before, but I really miss the Maple-Cheddar breakfast sandwich from Dunkin Donuts. 

I also lament the discontinuance of the McRib Sandwich at McDonalds.

Can I get an amen??


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 15, 2008)

I miss Chocodiles.Here in NJ I have not seen them for 15 years plus!Choclate covered twinkies for those not knowing.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I would gain another 100 pounds if there was a Dunkin Donuts in my area anymore. The one that was near me closed, as well as the Carvel. I miss them more than words can say
I also miss drakes Cakes horribly. I think I need to move back east:eat1:


----------



## Brandi (Oct 15, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think I've posted about this before, but I really miss the Maple-Cheddar breakfast sandwich from Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> I also lament the discontinuance of the *McRib Sandwich at McDonalds*.
> 
> Can I get an amen??




In Canada, these come out once a year. My dad is in heaven. lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You miss the Coke with lime... I miss the Coke with Lemon... and the Pepsi Twist, too....



I got Pepsi with Lemon a few days ago..it's an "NFL Kickoff Limited Edition Flavor" or something like that, so stock up! I got it at a Super Walmart.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I got Pepsi with Lemon a few days ago..it's an "NFL Kickoff Limited Edition Flavor" or something like that, so stock up! I got it at a Super Walmart.



I loved that stuff, but all the grocery stores in my area are already out of stock


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I loved that stuff, but all the grocery stores in my area are already out of stock



Aw, that's too bad! Maybe they'll get another shipment?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 16, 2008)

taco doritos? really? we have them all year round here!


----------



## Goddess Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

I NEED Taco Doritos. Im paying, whos sending????


----------



## nabz28ss (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know if anyone posted this, but mine was the Hostess Choco-Bliss 

View attachment 8.jpg


----------



## katorade (Oct 29, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I NEED Taco Doritos. Im paying, whos sending????




Unfortunately the new taco doritos are not the taco doritos of yore. Back in the day when Jay Leno was the spokesperson, they teamed up with Taco Bell and made Taco Bell Doritos. They tasted like they had every layer of a seven layer burrito on them. The new taco doritos just taste like they have taco seasoning and that nacho cheese flavor. None of those subtle sour cream or guacamole hints that toned down the intensity of the flavor and made them addictive.

I miss Pepsi twist so much. I'm going to have to go hunt for that NFL stuff. The lime flavored stuff was CRAP. Eugh.

I also miss Domino's all-american cheeseburger pizza, or whatever it was called. It had a ketchup/mustard sauce and american cheese. It was so freaking good.

Also, Reese's fudge covered peanut butter cups. Need I say more.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm plagued by chocolate candy I loved as a kid, but is no longer made. 

However, if any of you remember the Marathon bar, produced by Mars for the United States (not to be confused with the Marathon bar in the UK, that's really a Snickers Bar), was a braid of caramel covered in chocolate. It was marketed as a foot of chewy goodness.  It didn't sell well, so Mars discontinued it in 1981. 

However, Cadbury has reproduced it as the Curly Wurly


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 2, 2008)

Trying to remember everything, but my mind is foggy.

Nabisco snaps. Now, I don't know if they tasted good because I was really young at the time, but I loved these things. I'd buy them across the street at a local deli. They had a slight salty after taste and I always preferred the cat chocolate chip ones, as opposed to the dog chocolate ones.

Another is a cheesecake pudding made by either Jello or Swiss Miss. It came in a pack of four, each cup had strawberry on the bottom and cheesecake pudding on top. I don't know if I would enjoy it now, not a fan of cheesecake anymore, but I'd give it another shot.

s'mores cookies which were microwaved, voila, instant s'mores without the hassle of assembly. 

a line of frozen food called microwave magic (?)-- fries, burgers, even shakes all in individual servings. anyway else remember the brand? I searched for it to no avail.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 27, 2009)

Mother's cookies are back! Kellogg bought the recipes and are manufacturing them again. They taste the same too. :eat2:


----------



## gangstadawg (May 30, 2009)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Mother's cookies are back! Kellogg bought the recipes and are manufacturing them again. They taste the same too. :eat2:




now all would be right in the world IF starburst fruit twist would comeback.


----------



## Orchid (May 30, 2009)

Callard & Bowser Nougat
wish that would be available again my favourite


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know if they've stopped making it, or they just don't sell it here, or I keep missing it, but damn it, I've only had a McRib once and I want another one!

Also, I remember that they used to make combination spaghetti-os and ravioli. Ravioli-os, I think they were called. The other things I miss have already been listed here. 

Like Pepsi Twist. And toaster pizzas!

Do they still make Wildberry Poptarts? If not, then I miss those. I haven't bought Poptarts since making the switch to Toaster Strudel, but I used to eat those ALL THE TIME when they came out.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 19, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> I don't know if they've stopped making it, or they just don't sell it here, or I keep missing it, but damn it, I've only had a McRib once and I want another one!
> 
> Also, I remember that they used to make combination spaghetti-os and ravioli. Ravioli-os, I think they were called. The other things I miss have already been listed here.
> 
> ...



i had bought some wild berry poptarts at the meijers in livonia lastweek.


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Hostess Powdered Donuts with Raspberry filling.


Oh, God, I loved those. Used to eat the outside, all the way around, and then eat it just in regular bites. My sister and I were talking about those not long ago; we both loved them.


mszwebs said:


> Pizza Hut used to have a pizza called "the Edge". It was super thin and had toppings to the edge and a great mix of seasonings (I think the stuff they put on their breadsticks) GOD I loved that pizza...lol


Second that one! Delicious! My all time favorite Pizza Hut Pizza. Then again, I'm not much of a fan of chain pizza, and would have to be on the verge of true starvation to eat it.

When I was a child, I adored Shasta's "Tiki Punch" soda. Yum. Also, there was some kind of lemon refrigerator cookies I loved that I haven't seen in years, as well as very good lemon Girl Scout cookies. :eat2:


----------

